# Is my Julii cory catfish normal?? (or ADHD?)



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I have never had a julu cory before, but the one I bought recently has been swimming in the front of the tank, up &down, back &forth like a kid on a sugar high since I bought him three days ago. I kinda thought cories were bottom dwellers, and I am concerned that he (she?) may be in some kind of distress. Or is this normal for juliis? My water parameters are all normal, with ph just slightly lower than neutral, for my angels. To anyone who has had experience with julis, do they do this due to stress, will he/she calm down, or are they just naturally hyper? He seems to be eating OK, with no outward signs of disease.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

he is just fine....just getting to know it's new home....very common for cories to do this..


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

thanx, loha. That helps me to not worry so much. I value your opinion.


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

He's just a bit stressed out. My bronze corys did this too, but when they get to know their new home, they'll start to act normal.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

So good to hear! He/she is a cute little thing, and I really did not want to think it was uncomfortable or stressed. I had read (after purchase) that they prefer a companion, but with my tank already so full, was hoping to avoid that, unless it is absolutely neccessary for the fish. I will be patient, and wait to see what happens. Thanx for the feedback!


----------



## Pleco (Sep 22, 2012)

i just decided to get two, so he'd have a buddy to hang out with. It's a good choice to have at least two of these fish. (also because 2x the fun and funny acts!)


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

New corys swim all over the tank. Even sometimes when you've had them for a while. Your cory is absolutely fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

bullseyejoey--thanx for helping to relieve my worry. He is a bit more calm, today.
pleco--good idea. I'll give it a week or so, then maybe get him a friend. Since I am really at the upper limits of my tank capacity, even with my over sized filter, frequent water changing, and lots of plants to help oxygenation and water quality, I will have to think hard about adding even one more fish. (these little julii cories are really fun and funny, though, aren't they?)


----------

